# Will they ever let us move resident services?



## loveclove (May 30, 2020)

I'm so frustrated right now!

To give you a bit of context, I'm a brand new Animal Crossing player, and never played any of previous games. So at the beggining, having watched no videos or participated in any forum, I had absolutely no idea what I was doing and placed resident services right in front of the airport, because of the river behind it. Now I am not able to make a proper entrance. I literally terraformed my whole island, just to find out I cannot move it to the spot I planned.
Why oh why would you do this to me Nintendo??? The island should be fully customisable.

Please give me some hope and tell me there will be a patch to fix this. There's no way I can make a decent looking island with no entrance. So frustrated it makes me want to star over my 200+ hour island. Where can I complain about this? Anybody else feels the same?


----------



## Aliya (May 30, 2020)

I hope they do tbh. There's no reason it can't be moved like other buildings? Like you can factor in the plaza space with the grid just like when you place the museum etc. It's not like Resident Services would be inaccessible for the day either since the building just moves the next day, not closed down.

I did reset to get my Resident Services in a particular area though on my current island so it means 20 hours wasted lmao but I wouldn't mind moving it slightly further back just to have some more creative freedom.


----------



## loveclove (May 30, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I hope they do tbh. There's no reason it can't be moved like other buildings? Like you can factor in the plaza space with the grid just like when you place the museum etc. It's not like Resident Services would be inaccessible for the day either since the building just moves the next day, not closed down.
> 
> I did reset to get my Resident Services in a particular area though on my current island so it means 20 hours wasted lmao but I wouldn't mind moving it slightly further back just to have some more creative freedom.


 I agree, there's absolutely no reason whatsoever


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2020)

Insofar as lore reasons, they literally bricked up the ground.
Sure, we put brick paths and such on the ground and can literally sweep them up, but the plaza doesn't work like that.

That said, even though I reset after over 100+ hrs to fix where my plaza is in relation to the airport ( aka I needed them directly aligned ) and spent over 2 hours not even able to check airport color and such just trying to get a map where they looked relatively like they might line up, I wouldn't be too salty if people could move it, but I will vouch for it having a reason to not happen all the same.


----------



## loveclove (May 31, 2020)

Seems like there's no hope for me after all


----------



## 90s_tripverse (May 31, 2020)

Yeah, I'm in a tight predicament as well. I'm currently planning out my island entrance but the RS is a little closer than I'd like. It sucks that they've yet to give us a way to move it; the fact that we can't even place items on the brick is what really tips me off. 

The only thing I can think of would be to modify your game with a program, but I don't want to risk my account trying to relocate my RS. It just sucks; I really hope that Nintendo will allow us to modify the RS because I don't want to come to the decision of resetting my ENTIRE game just so I can have an ideal location (and we're not even going to talk about getting a native fruit or the color of the airport).


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 31, 2020)

Yeah I really wish they'd let us move the RS, although I don't really have much hope. Mine is just left of the airport, and then a few blocks from the beach front. So there is only space for a path in front of it, and not much space to the left of the airport for a nice entrance. I'm trying to make the most of it though! But if they updated the game to let us move it, I'd be all the more happier


----------



## Feraligator (May 31, 2020)

Mine is literally 5 tiles away and as much as I've made something I like out of it, it's just so... plain? I'm so tempted to reset for this but also to play at a slower pace since I felt the competition at the start of the game with my friends (who don't even play anymore because they got bored lol). Still contemplating but thinking hard about it...


----------



## Sencha (May 31, 2020)

Oh I really would have wanted this a couple of weeks ago. I've gotten used to it by now, and have what I feel a good island, but I really had to work around RS to make that happen. It really is weird that you can't move it, since everything else is fine. I also want to be able to customise it! Maybe once you've paid of all your house loans, you should be able to change at lt some things about it I feel


----------



## Nami (May 31, 2020)

I hope so. I was operating under the assumption that it could be moved as well and mine is fairly close to the airport, too.

To make up for the fact I cant move it I am just going to try and make the plaza have a very pretty surrounding.

I feel ya, I wont have much of an entrance either.... lol. Too many hours sunk into it at this point to reset, though.


----------



## loveclove (May 31, 2020)

Jez said:


> Mine is literally 5 tiles away and as much as I've made something I like out of it, it's just so... plain? I'm so tempted to reset for this but also to play at a slower pace since I felt the competition at the start of the game with my friends (who don't even play anymore because they got bored lol). Still contemplating but thinking hard about it...


Mine is 5 tiles as well D: what did you do? Looking for ideas as it seems i will have to make my peace with it


----------



## Romaki (May 31, 2020)

The randomness of the resident service placement is definitely annoying. You have to reset for days if you want to line it up with the airport exit, and even then it might be too close or too far. I do think limitations help you be more creative and maybe that's why Nintendo did it like this, but I think most of us were under the assumption that at the very least every building could be moved. 

I resetted my island twice because of the resident service placement. I try hard to make the placement work, but in the past it just annoyed me too much. But I don't regret resetting, because I can't trust that Nintendo will ever change it. I resetted for a placement that leaves enough space for me to do different things. Sometimes I wish it was on the right side on the island instead of the left, but it'll never be perfect. It just has to be something I can work with. Maybe Nintendo will change it one day, but I have to play today and I really didn't enjoy my old layout.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

This was posted on another thread here, I think something like this is what most people do with like 5 tiles:


----------



## Eevees (May 31, 2020)

I was so disappointed when I found out you couldnt move resident services  dif needs to be able be moved!


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 31, 2020)

we should strt a peition for this tobecome a reality.. although i am quite satisfied with how far my resident services is, i just dont like how its not in line with the airport


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 31, 2020)

Doubtful that they will. The airport and Residential Service are probably both fixed in spot. I guess the RS could be manageable, because it doesn't have stuff like a weird pier (airport) to accommodate for it, but I can't really see them doing anything.


----------



## Mil (May 31, 2020)

What annoyes me the most is the fact that you can't place more than 8 steps.. I planned my whole island and spend so many bells just to hear that I can't build any more steps! I was so disappointed that they didn't tell me right at the beginning. Now I have to remove the expensive stairs and plan everything different and pay again for new ones. So dumb.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 31, 2020)

I don't think it will happen, but I would like to see it, though. I too suffer from my Resident Services being too close the airport, so I can makes entrances, but not Grand Ones.


----------



## wolfie1 (May 31, 2020)

I'm 99% sure they will never let us move Resident Services. It makes sense, too. It's the only building that isn't surrounded by a pretty big area/plaza, so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 31, 2020)

They should let us be able to decorate the plaza tiles though. KK Slider shouldn't eat up half of the plaza for one day and then the remainder of the week it is bare. I mean they planned to have something there because villagers magically make benches appear whenever they sit on the tiles.


----------



## loveclove (May 31, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> we should strt a peition for this tobecome a reality.. although i am quite satisfied with how far my resident services is, i just dont like how its not in line with the airport


I would totally sign it

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Romaki said:


> The randomness of the resident service placement is definitely annoying. You have to reset for days if you want to line it up with the airport exit, and even then it might be too close or too far. I do think limitations help you be more creative and maybe that's why Nintendo did it like this, but I think most of us were under the assumption that at the very least every building could be moved.
> 
> I resetted my island twice because of the resident service placement. I try hard to make the placement work, but in the past it just annoyed me too much. But I don't regret resetting, because I can't trust that Nintendo will ever change it. I resetted for a placement that leaves enough space for me to do different things. Sometimes I wish it was on the right side on the island instead of the left, but it'll never be perfect. It just has to be something I can work with. Maybe Nintendo will change it one day, but I have to play today and I really didn't enjoy my old layout.
> 
> ...


thanks for the inspo


----------



## shirocha (May 31, 2020)

I feel like Nintendo is soo evil for this >O< 
It seems like every person I know that plays has their resident services literal steps from the airport... Mine is far away from the airport, but out of my entire friend group, it seems I'm the only one that doesn't have it super close.. But honestly, I feel like I want mine closer.. I really hope they let us move it around in the future.


----------



## Feraligator (May 31, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Mine is 5 tiles as well D: what did you do? Looking for ideas as it seems i will have to make my peace with it


Lol I started changing it a lot today and realised I don't even have a pic of how it looked before  
Before it was just some stepping stones, trees and flowers. Now I've put a 3 tile wide river that runs through and I'm hoping a bridge may fit there. If not I'll go with a stepping stone and decorate with flowers. I'm quite tempted to reset actually though


----------



## Llunavale (May 31, 2020)

I wish we could do much more with that whole area.

I only want to move the building - and I want to be able to customise the plaza myself too. Why can't we have a kit or something to create a designated trading area for visitors? Maybe it just creates a little plaza area somewhere for the visitor to trade on. I'd love this - could bring so much life to my small market area.

I just feel like not being able to move the building and also have so much of the space outside of it as dead space to me is pretty frustrating when so much more of the island can be customised.


----------



## Lattecakes (May 31, 2020)

I am still wishing and hoping they will let us move RS. My location is in such a bad spot because I thought we would be able to move it later after unlocking teraform. Now it's just stuck at an awkward location and it's bugging me like crazy lol. I have been trying to work around it, but I always end up disliking everything I do. I have built and destroyed multiple times. I think i spent close to 10mil just building and destroying around it. Blehhhh!!


----------



## Uffe (May 31, 2020)

I'm curious if Nintendo would allow for us to remove the Residential Services? How loud would we have to be for this to become possible?


----------



## OakHavenHarmony (Apr 7, 2021)

I've reset my island so many times that I've honestly lost count. I spend hours or even days trying to find the perfect layout with the fruit i want and a good airport and then get to the end where I can really start terraforming my island and decide resident services is in the wrong spot. I've had it basically everywhere and its just never good enough. I allways wanted to turn my island into a mountain villiage, but with resident services having to remain on sea level I can never get it quite right. Trying to terraform around it always looks weird.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't believe whatsoever that they will ever implement the option to move the Resident Services plaza. I would certainly love if Nintendo proved me wrong and _did_ implement such a thing through an update, but I nonetheless figure it won't ever happen. Personally, I just wish I could move my Resident Services just a few spaces to the right of where it currently sits so that the entryway from the airport would line up perfectly. That they don't line up properly is a bit of a pet peeve for me. I have no intention whatsoever of ever restarting though, so it's just something I'll have to live with.


----------



## JemAC (Apr 7, 2021)

I’d really like the option to move Resident Services as it bothers me that mine is not lined up directly in front of the airport but is instead about 1 or 2 tiles to the right which prevents me from making a straight entrance way up to it. I’d love to be able to move it so I could line them up directly, though I’d probably still keep it at the same distance away as it’s quite close to the airport but not too close to get in the way of decorating.

Unfortunately though I don’t think the option to move it will be given mostly due to its set up with the plaza as I can’t really see the developers wanting to split the building and the plaza up so the option to move it would likely need to allow players to move them together which could be more difficult.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

Boy I wish we can move Resident Services, because I hate how out of place it is on my island. I wish we can move it onto Layer 2 or Layer 3 of the cliffs we made with Terraforming, but the thing is so low to the bottom its like I look at  it and its like so bad. If they give us the option to move Resident Services I want to put on Layer 2 of the cliff that I cannot make because its in the way of making more cliffs.


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2021)

while being able to move resident services would be great, i honestly don’t ever see it happening as since it’s attached to the plaza, moving it would likely be more complicated compared to moving a villager’s house or nook’s cranny. but i’d still love for this to be a possibility one day and maybe even being able to customize the exterior would be neat as well.


----------



## Eureka (Apr 8, 2021)

As others have said, moving the RS will likely never happen.... but that is okay! There are tons of videos on Youtube that share ideas on how to make an entrance with a resident services that is super close to the airport. You can make it look amazing! Just type in Youtube something like "acnh entrance ideas close resident services"


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2021)

Eureka said:


> As others have said, moving the RS will likely never happen.... but that is okay! There are tons of videos on Youtube that share ideas on how to make an entrance with a resident services that is super close to the airport. You can make it look amazing! Just type in Youtube something like "acnh entrance ideas close resident services"


That maybe so, but still I would want to put my Resident Services on a cliff. It just looks so bad with it blocking my way to make more cliffs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2021)

I agree that we should be able to move Residential Services, especially since literally every other building in the game can be moved. It prob seemed like an odd idea on paper, since the Residential Services building also includes a town plaza, but it doesn't and shouldn't have to always be right in front of or near the airport. the plaza in New Leaf was able to be a significant distance away from the train station, so why can't this be the case in New Horizons?


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 8, 2021)

I truly wish that we could move our Resident Services. I've been annoyed with mine for quite a long time now and am unsure what I'm going to do with it now that I'm going for a re-theming of my island. I think this would be one of the most welcome additions to any update yet if they were to ever implement it. Unfortunately I think this would be on the least likely additions from Nintendo. Heck... we don't even have another upgrade to the shop yet.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 8, 2021)

The Resident Service (or the airport) building never bothered me until I realised you can't decorate on the plaza only around it and now that I have the construction app I hate how unaligned it is to the airport. I honestly have no idea how to make my entrance appealing for visitors without the option to move either building and line them up which would solve all our desired design problems.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 8, 2021)

I highly doubt that we'll ever get the option to move it. Imo, I think the only chances to change something about the RS in general are to be able to customize it. Back in NL, we were also able to change the look of the Town Hall, so maybe we get the opportunity to at least redesign the RS too one day.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 8, 2021)

Even if they don’t ever let us move it, I hope they will give us redecoration options like we had in New Leaf for the train station and what not.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 8, 2021)

as nice as it would be to be able to move it, I also just don't see it happening because it's such a large part of the island (being attached to the plaza and all that). when you consider NL and how the actual central plaza with the tree was separate from the town hall it doesn't seem like too big of an ask, but at the same time considering (as was said above) that we only have one shop upgrade an entire year in, I just don't think it's going to be Nintendo's priority. i'm also assuming here they'd be open to the ability to move the actual physical building away from the plaza which seems unlikely and also now that I think about it probably not quite the argument people are going for here lol


----------



## supersweetprincess (Apr 8, 2021)

I wanna move mine but I dont think we will be able too


----------



## OakHavenHarmony (Apr 9, 2021)

Halloqueen said:


> I don't believe whatsoever that they will ever implement the option to move the Resident Services plaza. I would certainly love if Nintendo proved me wrong and _did_ implement such a thing through an update, but I nonetheless figure it won't ever happen. Personally, I just wish I could move my Resident Services just a few spaces to the right of where it currently sits so that the entryway from the airport would line up perfectly. That they don't line up properly is a bit of a pet peeve for me. I have no intention whatsoever of ever restarting though, so it's just something I'll have to live with.


I actually just restarted mine for the 500th time and actually got a resident services that lines up perfectly with my airport and its a decent distance away so I can still do a nice entrance. It takes a lot of time and patience, if you aren't picky about native fruit and airport color its easier, but its possible.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 9, 2021)

OakHavenHarmony said:


> I actually just restarted mine for the 500th time and actually got a resident services that lines up perfectly with my airport and its a decent distance away so I can still do a nice entrance. It takes a lot of time and patience, if you aren't picky about native fruit and airport color its easier, but its possible.


Oh, I didn't doubt that it's possible via resetting. It's just that I've invested so many hours and accomplished so much over the past year that I have no desire whatsoever to reset my island at this point, thus why I said it's something I'll have to live with. I'd actually be so annoyed if something happened to the save and the data was irretrievable that I'd probably stop playing forever because I don't want to go through the effort again. I was referring more to the possibility of Nintendo ever making it possible for an already established island's Resident Services to be moved like other buildings.

Regardless, congratulations on finally getting them lined up on your island!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 9, 2021)

I doubt it'll happen. I feel like if it was going to happen, it would've been included in the game to begin with. Now it'd feel kinda weird and out of place to have them all of a sudden be like "oh yeah you can move Resident Services wherever you want!", even though the game has been very good about the amount of control you have over customizing your island outside of this.


----------



## Serabee (Apr 9, 2021)

TBH, it doesn't really affect me (I have my RS plaza right outside my airport and I couldn't love it more!), but I do agree it's silly we can't move it. Even if it cost more bells or they had us jump through more hoops then regular buildings, it'd be nice to have the option. It doesn't make much sense that you can move almost everything else! I mean, I can see not moving the airport since it would affect how the beaches/coast of the island looks... but why not RS?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 9, 2021)

I don’t see it happening, to be honest. I might be alone here, but I think it’s fun to work around it. You may come up with something creative if you are forced to adapt to a certain building placement.


----------

